# Perches for hens



## millerloft (Jun 3, 2012)

I am building my new loft and want to know what is the best perch for my OB hens. When I think about what a perch should accomplish I am left wondering what the best option is.. It is my belief that a perch should do the following.

1. Easy to clean
2. Should not let bird stand in own droppings
3. Be big enough/closed in so that the birds wants to "hide" inside instead of fly around, this also make it easy to catch the bird.
4. Help prevent nest between hens

I have looked all over the internet and tried to think of a way to account for all these items and have not been able to find a perch that meets all the requirements. I can get 3 out of 4 pretty easy but I was hoping some on might know of a design or idea that will get me all 4 of my criteria.

Thanks!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

A modified v-perch combination might help


----------



## millerloft (Jun 3, 2012)

That Looks Very promising, I will defiantly investigate that further....

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

Some awesome ideas here. I'm impressed.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

What are those coloured balls at the floor for ? To prevent the pigeons from standing there ?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Its to prevent hens from mating and billing since its very hard to get stable on those balls. Note the inserts in each perch behind the birds It only allows room for one hen to a perch, again to prevent mating. Actually works very well. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------

